# 2019 Soil Test Results



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I would appreciate help interpreting results and formulating plan for below. Certainly need some lime, but not sure where to go on the rest. I see that "starter" fert via serial renovation has boosted my P.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Apply calcitic lime at 50lb/ksqft now in the fall and again in the spring and again in the fall of 2020.

Did you apply fert prior to this test? What was your sample depth?

P and K look good, so only use nitrogen going forward.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree. Calcitic lime at 50 lb/1000 sq ft this fall, next spring, next fall. Trinity Turf, 1400 Ingram Rd, (804) 232-1946, may have regular calcitic lime. I looked at Siteone and it looks like they have just dolomitic lime at the Staples Mill store. Southern Stares has a fast acting calcitic lime but you are limited in how much you can use each application (12 lb/1000 sq ft?). You could use that and plan to be using it for a few years until you finally have applied 175 lb/1000 sq ft. Check with Trinity Turf and if they have the regular calcitic lime you could be about done in three applications.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response @g-man! Looks like from journal, most recent fert apps had been ~1N lb/M of 27-0-2 on 8/14 (~18% AS & Urea fast release, ~9% Methyleneurea slow release, 5% Fe) and 0.5N lb/M Urea on 9/18. I also top dressed compost before my overseed on 9/24. Sample was taken on 9/30. I didn't do it myself, but tech indicated that he removed the top dressing from the sample. He didn't otherwise note the depth. I've reached out to find out.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I agree. Calcitic lime at 50 lb/1000 sq ft this fall, next spring, next fall. Trinity Turf, 1400 Ingram Rd, (804) 232-1946, may have regular calcitic lime. I looked at Siteone and it looks like they have just dolomitic lime at the Staples Mill store. Southern Stares has a fast acting calcitic lime but you are limited in how much you can use each application (12 lb/1000 sq ft?). You could use that and plan to be using it for a few years until you finally have applied 175 lb/1000 sq ft. Check with Trinity Turf and if they have the regular calcitic lime you could be about done in three applications.


Thanks @Virginiagal. It seems like the SS product is just Solu-Cal. Their sell sheet indicates... "TO RAISE LOW SOIL pH, apply 12.5 lbs. per 1,000 sq.ft. Up to 3 applications per year, applied 8 weeks apart, are recommended for low pH soils."

Also, have you seen Solu-Cal now has a "PLUS" product with a "Microbial Bio Catalyst," which seems to be these...

Active Ingredients:
8.00% Lignin Sulfonate (water soluble binder) 0.50% Microbes
Paenibacillus polymyxa .................................150,000 cfu per gram 
Bacillus subtilis .................................................150,000 cfu per gram 
Bacillus pumilus .............................................. 150,000 cfu per gram 
Bacillus licheniformis ......................................150,000 cfu per gram 
Bacillus amyloliquefaciens ............................150,000 cfu per gram 
Bacillus megaterium .......................................150,000 cfu per gram 
Azospirillum amazonense .............................150,000 cfu per gram 
Azospirillum lipoferum ...................................150,000 cfu per gram 
Trichoderma harzianum ................................150,000 cfu per gram

I thought it might be right up your alley!


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

What company did you use for the soil test?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Methodical said:


> What company did you use for the soil test?


Waypoint Analytical 
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/SubmittalSheets#


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Great. That's who I was looking to send my soil to in VA.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

vnephologist, how much did the S3M test cost? I can't seem to find the prices on their website.

Thanks...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Methodical said:


> vnephologist, how much did the S3M test cost? I can't seem to find the prices on their website.
> 
> Thanks...


Not OP but I believe they charge the same across their labs. I sent mine to the NC lab and paid $16.50 for the S3M test (not including packaging/shipping).


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Thanks. That website isn't the best. I can not find the fee schedule.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They don't list their prices online. You have to call them. I don't understand why not.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

g-man said:


> Apply calcitic lime at 50lb/ksqft now in the fall and again in the spring and again in the fall of 2020.
> 
> Did you apply fert prior to this test? What was your sample depth?
> 
> P and K look good, so only use nitrogen going forward.


I concur. For situations like this, where you really only need N, I buy cheap greenhouse grade water soluble Cal-Nitrate. Feed lightly and often!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Have any of you considered AgSource / Harris Labs in Nebraska? I've used them for the last 7 years. I pay approximately $28/deluxe test.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Yep, I had to call for pricing and as stated it was $16.50. I like their test report. I found that I am a little low on potassium (not surprised) and my PH is 6.2. They suggest 60lbs/1k. I can only find Dolimitic lime in the the DMV area. I know this is not as fast acting as the Calcitic, but do I even want to go with a fast acting since I am at 6.2 trying to get to 6.5 - don't want to overshoot. Thoughts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Methodical the type of lime to use depends on the magnesium levels. Start a thread with your results and we can help.


----------

